# 430 L&G Brakes Will Not Release



## BillInInd (Aug 29, 2009)

This is my first post and appreciate any help I can get. I've had my 430 Lawn And Garden for 2 months and I have had no problems until now.

Yesterday I put the brakes on and now they will not release and the forward/reverse lever will not move either direction. I noticed a switch under the lever and I tried bypassing the switch with no result.

Right now my tractor is stuck out in the yard and I can't get it to move.


----------

